# Wolf hunt never to happe.



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Saw that they are again relisted. Unbelievable....


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Three S's,SHOOT,SHOVEL & SHUTUP!


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes I just read that a California judge shot it down, which will stop the Wisconsin hunt and any hunt that Michigan was working on. I hate when science gets disregarded and that is exactly what is happening.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Wolf number recovery just took a big step backwards. I was looking forward to another opportunity to fill a tag.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Might as well hang up hunting in da U.P.


----------



## Big Hoss (Sep 4, 2018)

You guys just follow the rules like the rest of our elected officials do. Bahaha

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Unfortunately if you don't you go to jail...


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Best thing I've done in many years.....was sell my house and property in the UP. last September....

Been hunting and a property owner in the UP since 1969 allowing a Judge that lives in California to tell Michigan residents property owners what he thinks what to do with wolfves is wrong.....

We should be filing a loss of property value personally on him....


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Unfortunately this is the liberal, ie democrats, view point. I still don't believe that this wolf advisory council would have been able to get one to happen anyway. When the makeup of the committee only included one person from the U.P. we were sunk. I also believe neither Dana Nessel or Gretchen Whitmer would have allowed it anyway. Unfortunately those of us that continue to hunt in the U.P. will continue to see decreased numbers of available game!


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

The UP overwhelmingly voted for Gretchen and Dana who are very pro wolf. We were never going to have a wolf hunt. I’m hoping they don’t try and reintroduce them into the NLP. 

You guys who think we were going to reduce wolf numbers are kidding yourselves.


----------



## UPBeerguy (Mar 19, 2018)

I was totally unaware of that. Could it be the number of residents in the U.P. who are on state assistance?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Lumberman said:


> The UP overwhelmingly voted for Gretchen and Dana who are very pro wolf. We were never going to have a wolf hunt. I’m hoping they don’t try and reintroduce them into the NLP.
> 
> You guys who think we were going to reduce wolf numbers are kidding yourselves.


Ding-Ding-Ding, we have a winner!


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Lumberman said:


> I’m hoping they don’t try and reintroduce them into the NLP.


No need to reintroduce all that is needed is a very cold winter and no Coast Guard keeping the straights open.....there is enough wolves in the UP that are looking to expand there range....it has already happened just not enough to be noticed....


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

cotote wacker said:


> No need to reintroduce all that is needed is a very cold winter and no Coast Guard keeping the straights open.....there is enough wolves in the UP that are looking to expand there range....it has already happened just not enough to be noticed....


Thank god for global warming


----------

